# www.franken-trails.de Pizzatermin



## All-Mountain (14. September 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

Da wir uns ja jetzt einigermaßen über den Namen der Seite und den Namen der Truppe geinigt haben gehts ans Inhaltliche (IT-Deutsch=Content) 

Das schreit wieder mal nach einen ausgedehnten Pizzatermin in der Vecchia. 

Jeder der inhaltlich, gestalterisch oder sonstwie zur Seite beitragen möchte soll wenn möglich vorbeischauen. 

Unser Webmaster Volker hat Urlaub und hat angedroht in Kürze Homepagetechnisch einiges auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Tourenbeschreibungen, Bilder und sontiges Futter für die künftige Hompage am besten deshalb gleich mitbringen.

Termin:
*Donnerstag, 18.09. um 19:00Uhr* 

Adresse, für die die die Vecchia nicht kennen:

*Vecchia Osteria
Rieterstrasse 19
90419 Nürnberg

Nähe Nordklinikum (grob Friedrich-Ebert-Platz)
* 

Bitte alle die kommen kurz was reinposten, damit ich entsprechend viele Plätze reservieren kann.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Techniker (14. September 2003)

p(r)oste ich mal meine Zusage
*PROST*

CU
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (15. September 2003)




----------



## All-Mountain (15. September 2003)

Nur TOM, Techniker, Frazer und ich???

Kann ja nicht sein. 

Ich wollte morgen reservieren, also haut mal rein Jungs.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Diva (15. September 2003)

Melde 2 Personen...

Ciao Diva


----------



## All-Mountain (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Nur TOM, Techniker, Frazer und ich???
> 
> Kann ja nicht sein.
> ...



...und Mädels natürlich.


----------



## Beelzebub (15. September 2003)

hier!!!!!!!

ich komm


----------



## Altitude (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *hier!!!!!!!
> 
> ich komm *



ich auch, evtl mit Biggi


----------



## Coffee (16. September 2003)

hallöchen,

evtl komm ich auch, ohne anhang ,-) Entscheide ich aber recht spontan. Aber die Chancen stehen derzeit bei 80% fürs kommen ;-)) A kleins eckla werd scho frei sein gelle ;-))



Grüßle coffee

P.S. ich bib mal das oben an ja


----------



## rieni (16. September 2003)

ok, bin dabei
cu


----------



## All-Mountain (16. September 2003)

Jetzt wird's ja schon so langsam.

Könnte ja die Geburtsstunde einer legendären Internetseite werden, da sollte man schon dabeisein...

@coffe
Klaro, ich reservier auf jeden Fall mall für Dich mit.

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (16. September 2003)

Hab ich schon geschrieben, dass ich auch komme?!?!

    

Greets
Volker


----------



## Techniker (16. September 2003)

Bis etzed noch nich  
Also sag an : Bist du dabei ?   



> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Hab ich schon geschrieben, dass ich auch komme?!?!
> 
> Greets
> Volker *


----------



## Frazer (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Bis etzed noch nich
> Also sag an : Bist du dabei ?
> 
> *



Na, ich werd mal schaun, ob ich mir das noch in meinem Urlaubsterminkalender vormerken kann....   

Aber ich hab ja so an Stress, da wird des scho eng  

 
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (17. September 2003)

Jetzt sind's ja doch 12 Leutchen geworden.

Ich hab jedenfalls jetzt reserviert um 
19:00 Uhr, auf den Namen KUCH 

Also bis Morgen
TOM


----------



## Techniker (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Jetzt sind's ja doch 12 Leutchen geworden.
> 
> Ich hab jedenfalls jetzt reserviert um
> ...



*TypischTechnikerBlödeBemerkungMach* :
... und was für n Kuch*en* ? Zwetschge? 

Ich hab heute Abend eine eMail bekommen:
mortgen Abend ist Geburzltagfeier angesagt.
Daher bin ich sehr schwer ins Schwanken  geraten.
Was tun?


----------



## All-Mountain (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> Was tun?  *



Eins von beiden absagen, würde ich mal vorschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Eins von beiden absagen, würde ich mal vorschlagen? *



Ich muß das Pizzaessen leider absagen - ich muß mal wieder mit der Katz in die Tierklinik...es Kotzt und Scheißt nur noch...

...braucht jemand ne gebrauchte Maine Coon???? Fast Neuwertig!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Ich hab heute Abend eine eMail bekommen:
> mortgen Abend ist Geburzltagfeier angesagt.
> Daher bin ich sehr schwer ins Schwanken  geraten.
> Was tun?  *



Tach zusammen!

Was ne Frage. Wenns nicht ganz so viele Meilen bis zur Vecchia wären, wüsst ich wo ich heut abend ein lecker Pizzlettchen im vertrauten Bikerkreise verputze.  

Alti, einfach zuhalten das Tier, dann passts schon.  Na ick hoff ma det beste für die Katz. *daumendrück*

Grüßle aus MeckPomm


----------



## Beelzebub (18. September 2003)

des haste jetzt von deiner edel-muschi.kuck dir mal meine an.
echte bauerhofkatzen ausm rheinland die sind problemlos.bester zustand,kaum gelaufen wie neu  

na auf jedenfall viel glück beim tierdoc


----------



## Tom:-) (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *des haste jetzt von deiner edel-muschi.kuck dir mal meine an.
> echte bauerhofkatzen ausm rheinland die sind problemlos.bester zustand,kaum gelaufen wie neu
> ...
> *



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah muuuhahahahahaha! 

ich schmeiss mich weg! mehr davon beelze!


----------



## All-Mountain (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *edel-muschi*



Was der Alti nicht so alles auftreibt. Gab's die bei Ebay?


----------



## Beelzebub (18. September 2003)

ach ja und seeeehr verspielt die beiden süssen


----------



## biker-wug (18. September 2003)

Hi beelze,

der Spruch mit der Edelmuschi kommt gut!!

Aber deine zwei Katzen sind anscheinend echt Bikebegeister, RESPEKT, gute Erziehung!!

P.S: Verstecken sie immer noch deine Socken?


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *des haste jetzt von deiner edel-muschi.kuck dir mal meine an.
> echte bauerhofkatzen ausm rheinland die sind problemlos.bester zustand,kaum gelaufen wie neu
> *



das mit der edel-muschi sag ich meiner besseren hälfte...ich wollt ja auch wieder ne robuste scheunen-muschi...

...dafür ist meine jetzt doppelt so groß wie meine krüppelkatzen...


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Was der Alti nicht so alles auftreibt. Gab's die bei Ebay?   *



Jepp...


----------



## Techniker (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Eins von beiden absagen, würde ich mal vorschlagen? *


@AM :
Eigentlich wollte ich Dich noch anrufen, hatte aber Deine Tel-Nummer nicht.
Und erazorhead hat nicht reagiert (auf meinen Anruf)
Ich wollte eigentlch absagen, aber da das nich ging =>
komme ich trotzdem (zum *QUALMEN*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (18. September 2003)

Wie war doch das Hauptthema des heutigen Abends? 
Uschi? Scheune? Irgend so was, glaub ich.


----------



## Beelzebub (19. September 2003)

tztztztztz doppelposting is scho schlimm.aber gleich 3mal.

tja beim pizzamampfen kamen wir heute auf die katz


----------



## Techniker (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *tztztztztz doppelposting is scho schlimm.aber gleich 3mal.
> 
> tja beim pizzamampfen kamen wir heute auf die katz *



weiß selbst nicht, wie's passierte.
unsere caputschino-tante wird's schon richten 
goude n8


----------



## Coffee (19. September 2003)

@ Techniker, ihr scheint ja gestern nach meinem "abgang" noch feuchtfröhlich weitergemacht zu haben ;-) Aber macht ja nix..habs schon gerichtet. Ihr braucht uns Frauen eben doch *lach*

@ alle, schee wars mal wieder ;-) Die nudeln waren lecker, das Wasser auch udn die Story mit der Gasmaske wirklich buahhhhhhhhhhhh

@ alti, wat macht die Kotzkatze?


Grüße coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (19. September 2003)

danke,
ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert.

-schuppenmuschihalter-

*PRUST*

 
schönes WE
Tom


----------



## Altitude (19. September 2003)

...wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spot nicht zu sorgen..,

ich freu mich für euch MÄdelz, daß Ihr wenigstens etwas Spaß in eurem tristen Leben hattet... 

Bis die Tage...Alex

@Beelze - ruf mal an...


----------



## Coffee (19. September 2003)

oh ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

@ alti, kann es sein das Du dich leicht "angefressen" anhörst??


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *oh ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> @ alti, kann es sein das Du dich leicht "angefressen" anhörst??
> ...



Nee, warum??    

Ich dacht, Ihr versteht mich langsam und ich kann mir Die Smilies sparen!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (19. September 2003)

...sollte man auch mal erzählen was in Punkto Homepage gestern passiert ist. 
Die Pizzarunde hat in einer Art "Brain-Writing"-Aktion niedergeschrieben, was auf der künftigen Franken Hompage vertreten sein sollte. So kamen doch ne ganze Menge Ideen zusammen. 
Volker versucht nun aus dem Gekritzel den ersten Wurf unserer Vedächtigen-Site zu machen. 

Man darf also gespannt sein.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *...wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spot nicht zu sorgen..,
> 
> ich freu mich für euch MÄdelz, daß Ihr wenigstens etwas Spaß in eurem tristen Leben hattet...
> ...



(Technikerkommentar)
Du meinst sicher :
*Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung.*   
Oki, Späßle gemacht
By the way:
Vorbeugen sag ich! Vorbeugen!
Vorbeugen ist besser als auf die Schuhe kot..


----------



## Altitude (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> (Technikerkommentar)
> ...



Wow, ein Klug*******r!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (22. September 2003)

Unser Techniker ist schon ein ganz witziger. Hier ein paar Beispiele nur mal aus diesen Fred:



> *TypischTechnikerBlödeBemerkungMach*:
> ... und was für n Kuchen ? Zwetschge? :



oder



> unsere caputschino-tante wird's schon richten



oder dann die Oberbrüller:



> Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung...und  Vorbeugen ist besser als auf die Schuhe kot..



Mein Tipp: Lustige Postings an sich sind ok, aber man sollte nicht (ständig) über's Ziel hinausschießen. Also Bälle etwas flacher halten lieber Jürgen.

Sorry, aber das mußte mal raus
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (22. September 2003)

hi All-mountain:naaa wie wars gestern in muc? erfolg gehabt??

in abwesenheit von dir fuhren der alti,hr.meier und ich gestern die veste.ein tolles team war da unnawechs ich hatte glaub noch 25,7 promille restalk von der feier am abend davor intus,sprich fehlende feinmotorik auf den trails,alti zerstörte sein ritzelpaket und der marco kreuzte immer ganz komisch meine fahrspur.nichts desto trotz hatten wir keinen einzigen sturz oder ähnliches 
leider hatte ich meine cam nicht dabei sonst hätte ich ein denkwürdiges pic von alti auf meinem kantenklatscher light machen können.machtn guten eindruck drauf nur war einfach zuwenig luft hinten im dämpfer drinne so das fast das tretlagergehäuse aufm boden schlif 

schönen tag noch


----------



## All-Mountain (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *hi All-mountain:naaa wie wars gestern in muc? erfolg gehabt??
> *



@alle Veste Biker

Erfolg, naja? Mit wohnungsanschauen hatte sich am Samstag nix ergeben, deshalb bin ich dann erst am Sonntag zum biken nach Tegernsee angereist. Wir fuhren dann ne wunderschöne Tour zwischen Tegernsee und Schliersee (um die Gindelamschneid, so 1100 Hm).

*neidischmachmodusan*
Wunderschöne Seen, geile Trails, nette Leute, schönes Wetter. Soll ich noch weitermachen?? Ich glaub in München wirds mir gefallen 
*neidischmachmodusaus*

Und das beste: Mein Knie hat's ohne Schmerzen überstanden 


Für nächsten Samstag hab ich grad eine Besichtigung ausgemacht. Eventuell klapt's ja da. Ich glaub so langsam, jobsuchen in München ist einfacher als wohnungsuchen.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mir scheint du wurdest schon einer gehirnwäsche unterzogen 

eins ist ja mal klar schäufele gibts da unten nicht und ne pizzeria wie die osteria veccia auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> mir scheint du wurdest schon einer gehirnwäsche unterzogen
> ...



Aber dafür gibt's

Berge!!!!!


----------



## Altitude (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Aber dafür gibt's
> ...



in ca. 100 Jahren haben wir Frangen dann einen wunderschönen Strand vor der Haustüre - Polerwärmung sei Dank...


----------



## All-Mountain (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> in ca. 100 Jahren haben wir Frangen dann einen wunderschönen Strand vor der Haustüre - Polerwärmung sei Dank... *



Dann zieh ich wieder nach Fürth, Alti. Versprochen


----------



## Techniker (23. September 2003)

> Mein Tipp: Lustige Postings an sich sind ok, aber man sollte nicht (ständig) über's Ziel hinausschießen. Also Bälle etwas flacher halten lieber Jürgen.
> Sorry, aber das mußte mal raus
> TOM [/B]



Oki, ist nicht bös gemeint.
Falls ich da ein wenig Scherben gemacht habe, hier noch mal mein "Sorry" !
Gruß,
Jürgen B.


----------



## All-Mountain (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Oki, ist nicht bös gemeint.
> ...



Hey Jürgen,

war von meiner Seite auch nicht bös gemeint 

Sollte nur ein kleiner Hinweis sein 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Florian (28. September 2003)

An so einer Seite würd ich auch gern mithelfen. Wie konkret ist das Vorhaben denn schon?
Ich hab nämlich selbst schon überlegt eine Seite mit Biketreffpunkt, Tourbeschreibungen und Forum für den Bereich Nürnberg aufzumachen. Ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und dringend auf der Suche nach mit-Bikern.
Bei der Programmierung der Seite könnte ich auch behilflich sein denke ich, ich bin kein Profi aber ein paar Erfahrungen mit der Homepageprogrammierung hab ich schon.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. September 2003)

@Florian
Du kannst ja mal per PM Kontakt mit unseren Webmaster Volker (im Forum als Frazer) aufnehmen uns schüchtern anfragen ob er Hilfe braucht.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Techniker (3. Oktober 2003)

der neueste Stand der Erkenntnis? 
Wird es auf der Page auch eine -ecke geben ?
(It would be a nice train of you.   )


----------



## Frazer (6. Oktober 2003)

Kurzer Stand der Dinge:

Urlaub war klasse und ich bin vor lauter Freizeitstress net wirklich viel zum Arbeiten gekommen!!   

Aber: a bissl was hab ich scho geschafft, werde mal schauen, dass ich das die Tage mal produktiv on air stelle.

Wenn's soweit is, poste ich hier nochmals rein.

@Florian
Hilfe ist natürlich jederzeit gerne Willkommen. Schreib mir doch einfach mal ne PM, wie Du sowas machen würdest. Bekommst dann von mir nen Überblick, was wir so alles schon haben.



Grüße
Volker


----------



## Florian (6. Oktober 2003)

Hmmm, wie ich sowas machen würde. Das ist jetzt ne schwierige Frage...
Ein paar Erfahrungen hab ich im Umgang mit PHPCMS und da kann man ziemlich vernünftige Homepages basteln. Sofern die Seite also nicht per WYSIWYG sondern mit HTML geschrieben werden soll, kann ich dabei meine Hilfe anbieten. 
Alles in Allem könnte man vieles an so einer Seite auch über ein Forensystem aufbauen.
Ich könnte wahrscheinlich auch bald einfach Content beisteuern, wobei ich noch relativ neu in Nürnberg bin und noch nicht viele Tourempfehlungen geben kann. (Zumindest wahrscheinlich keine, die nicht eh schon jeder kennt).
Wenn jemand schöne Strecken kennt, bin ich aber auch gern dabei, sie mit Höhenprofil (CM 414), Digicam und Karte aufzuzeichnen um sie dann veröffentlichen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

